# The Amazonian Milk Frog Thread



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Okay it had to happen sometime. Here is the unofficial milk frog thread! I am pretty excited about my two arriving on friday (can barely contain myself).

*Bounce*


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Me first me first! Mine are awesome. Here's Felix and Tito to prove it!


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

They look great!

I thought of Tito as a name as in Tito Puente (I love latin music) but it is yours. Although The Tito's sounds like the frog version of The Sopranos lol.


----------



## witchyroo (Jan 27, 2010)

Manda I want your frogs :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Witchyroo do you have milks? It was their awesome gold streaks in the eyes that sold them for me. 

Waiting for friday....


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Haha thanks, Witchyroo! They are lovely, aren't they! Tito is a great name, I found it amongst a list of Brazilian names I found on t'internet. I picked out a few of the names I really liked and these were my favourites. They had some really cool other names though!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

It's milk frog season on rfuk it seems!


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Morgan, you are right there does seem to be a milk frog baby boom going on. Just as well though, they are ace!

I wanted them when I first saw them about a year ago and now am finally getting some. Yay!

I've also decided to call my other frog Rica or Rico if it turns out to be another boy


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

They arrive tomorrow!!!! *Bounce*


----------



## witchyroo (Jan 27, 2010)

I dont have any frogs YET - but WTF and Milks are the two species I really, really want to get. I've got vivs ready and have been looking for a while but either the bank balance or more corns get in the way :blush:


----------



## cacoonkitty (Aug 10, 2008)

I have two milky bar froggies , i looooove them to bits they are growing fast to and eat well, i hope i have a male and female or at leat a male as really want to hear him croak( can they croak when they are little??) , i have them in a cube exo terra at the mo, its got hydroclay balls on the bottom, then a fine mesh and then moist eco earth going into a little pond one one side and bamboo poles to climbe on and a fern by exo terra, and some cork bark too..they are amazing frogs, im currently setting up a bigger exo terra 60x45x45 for them with live plants and mounted bromiliades , panama fig and a custom background and sides, a u.v strip (as they benefit from these ive been informed) and a day light tube too for the plants and a good light as they do seem to like the uv and bask in it!!, but this bigger one will be when they are a bit bigger as they are pretty small at the mo and would get lost !!...about 1 inch long (with there legs tucked in). see my picy of one( name yet to be decided for them). x


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Cookie and Oreo :flrt:
















:flrt::flrt:


----------



## rhys s (Mar 8, 2010)

i would love milks but no time for them right now by the time i get into them there will be a new want list


----------



## nessa (Mar 30, 2010)

i'm so jealous of all of you with milks  and yes, there does seem to be alot of people getting them lately, probably because they're so darn gorgeous!!!

excited for you for friday!!


----------



## witchyroo (Jan 27, 2010)

Nix said:


> Okay it had to happen sometime. Here is the unofficial milk frog thread! I am pretty excited about my two arriving on friday (can barely contain myself).
> 
> *Bounce*


 
Did they arrive yet? Pics please? Cant wait to see :2thumb:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Just uploading pics to gallery... Will post again shortly!


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Introducing Murray and Rica (who could turn out to be a Rico)

Milkies Viv










And the milkies themselves. Murray on the paranut shell, Rica is in it.
Will take some better pictures when they are settled in a a few days.


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

Cool viv & frogs nix. Loving that twisted branch very nice:2thumb:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks 

The twisted branch is a corkscrew liana vine that I cut down into 3 bits (with a saw - tough stuff! Not sure how easy it is to see them all) I was going to have a band liana that I could plant bromeliads in but the delivery didn't turn up so the milkies got those instead.

A couple of close up pics available in the 'phibs pics subsection.


----------



## mustang100893 (Nov 16, 2009)

Nix said:


> Introducing Murray and Rica (who could turn out to be a Rico)
> 
> Milkies Viv
> 
> ...


Amazing, could i be cheeky and ask what the holes are in the wall, they give a nice realistic look to the viv? Thanks:2thumb:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

The back is a planting mat made out of coir fibre and comes like that. The little cubby holes (there are two but one is hidden by the big bit of wood on the left) are paranut shells which I siliconed on. They are big ones about £3 each I think they were from dartfrog. That is what the bromeliad at the back is planted in, too. Was going to stick that one on the side as well but ran out of silicone lol. 

Just been watching the milkies out and about for the last half an hour, their lights went off at 8pm (on a 12 on 12 off cycle) and they have been all over the viv. Managed to get a couple good photos too. Will upload to the pics forum shortly but here is one to keep you entertained for the time being.


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

It is official, I am addicted to milk frogs. They are all over their viv every night and quite often I will see one taking a little dip in their pond. Happy days!


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

When I got home last night I was a little concerned that Murray had been sat on the floor in the same spot all day. Normally he is up on the liana basking. Then noticed he was gaping his mouth. Instantly thought uh oh. Then realised he was shedding :lol2:


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Mine hate me at the moment cos I cleaned out their viv, and obviously I had to take them out to do it, so this was the first time I had touched them since I first got them and they were like AAARRRRGGGGHHHH, they were alright getting onto my hand, but then I had to cover them up with my other hand to stop them from hopping 3 metres across the room, so when I popped them into another tub they were flinging themselves across it like bullets!
I felt bad cos once I'd cleaned them and they were back in again, they would cower away from me whenever I walked past!  But oh well they'll get over it.


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

One of mine shrinks/hides (Murray) when I go in the viv to spray and the other (Rica) puffs up. I have a naturalistic setup so it is only really spraying and water changes each day. But yeah they can hop some. When picking them up at the rep shop Murray made a bid for freedom which was quickly ended by Leona (she is a dab hand with frogs) at leaping lizards.


----------



## nessa (Mar 30, 2010)

aww glad to see they're settling in so well  they really are beautiful XD


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

My lil dudes are no where near as clumsy as my whites! They can jump a big distance too. I loves them :flrt:


----------



## Death by Diamonds (May 16, 2010)

i want some!!!! hehehe


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Nessa - how long before you acquire some ? 

Jazzy - I know what you mean, these guys can move!

DBD - Irresistably cute aren't they!


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

A few setup pics for you chaps 

This was the original enclosure for the milks and azureus, it had been there for more than 10 years I think!
Notice the milk sat on the highest point of the brightly lit branch on the left... Thats a Megaray Zoologist UVB bulb there


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

The new improved version


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

When you said you were using megarays I knew your enclosures must be big but those are mahooosive and beauuutiful! Wow those are setups and a half. 

Are you a pro herper for a living or do you do something else as well?


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

I work in a zoological institution  So these are not my own enclosures! (I wish my salary would cover a gaff big enough to have anything that size in it!!!)

The smaller standard megarays (Zoologist bulbs are super strength!) are still used over our offshow and rearing enclosures 










Directly below the reptisun 10% AND the 60W megaray;


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Sigh, that would be my dream job but I work in the civil service instead. So tempted go and do a zoology degree on top of the molecular cell biology one I already have and go hunt the world for my dream job. However it is sooo expensive and I haven't paid off the first one yet!


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi guys,

just thought I would resurrect this thread. Anyone got any milk frog updates? Mine are growing away like weeds (new pics in the pics section) and I am finding them really entertaining. Last night I chucked in the usual size 4 banded crickets and there was an odd fully grown size 6 in there. Oh dear thinks I but I had all of about 2 secs to worry as Murray bashed into it at a rate of knots and wolfed it down.


----------

